# What speed is your Finger Bow shooting ?



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Thought this would make a good read for those looking to shoot fingers. And own a bow way to hot / fast to do it right. 

If you want to add a nightmare derailing incident go ahead. 

I think 250fps is fine on a real world set up.

And my son in law derailed his Bowtech Destroyer 340 one day thinking it would be cool to shoot fingers with it. 

Share your stories and real world results.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Mine is 230 fps at about 40 pounds with ACE arrows.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

257 FPS 56# at 30" DL, shooting 375gr arrows


----------



## lundy (Sep 4, 2013)

My Hoyt Accutech, 46" ata 242 fps shooting 2413 arrows with 100 grain bullet points @ 68 pounds.


Looking forward to doing a chrono on my Elite Victory.


----------



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)

Speed is fine shooting with a sight but for me and me only too much speed isn't such a good thing. Shooting 250+ instintive, I'd have to aim at my feet shooting 20 yards. I tune my arrows and bow to have a point on at 42-44 yards. My slow and old as dirt Provantage is 48#s and has a perfect point on for my eye.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

A few months ago a gentlemen at our outdoor range had a chronograph set up, and offered to let my buddy and me test our bows. It was truly the first time I've ever tested for speed, and had always wondered how "slow" the bow was. I was shooting a Protec LX Pro, with Cam .5 set at 72#s. Apologize, I don't know the exact weight of the arrows, but they were old GT Big Game 100s, with 150 grain tips ~31", 3 x 5 feathers. I averaged out at 254 fps with that set up, which was faster than I expected.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

I took 2 bows to World IFAA here in Australia last year and shot in barebow compound division.
A 38" Barnsdale Classic X and a Martin Mystic Furious X at 39.5"
Both 38#, DL at just under 24 inches.
Both chrono checked at 218fps VAP 600, forgot the specs but light.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*My finger bow is 200fps. 343 grain arrow with a 29 1/2 or 3/4 DL. It's and HPX riser with Quattros long 44#, backed out to the lower limit, Im getting 47#ish OTF. I don't care how fast it gets there but, that it gets there. *


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

XI legend Miles Keller, 28.5" 460gr arrow fletched with 4" feathers, 29 1/4 dl, at a whopping 231fps.


----------



## mbthomas401 (Sep 10, 2020)

I just picked up an old xi extreme - 40 inch ATA and 31.5 draw I believe. It has a loop but at those measurements, it has to be a finger bow, at least for me. It should be plenty fast for whitetail. It will be interesting to see how that goes.


----------



## a.brown (Nov 3, 2015)

reflex caribou hunter
28" 410gr total arrowweight
65lb draw
224fps


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

Mathews Traverse, 60# at 27,
505 grs arrow, 335 fps.


----------



## Mark3466 (Feb 9, 2017)

Last time I checked it was in the high 220 low 230 range. 64# Matthew’s Icon...


----------

